

Ask HN: References to study marketing? - pascalchristian

Any quality books/sites that teach basic (not necessary tech/internet) marketing that is not a university-level course or trying to choke me into buying $150 newsletter?
======
klbarry
www.psychotactics.com

A lot of Sean D'Souza's stuff is paid, but his free newsletter is very useful,
and he'll send you amazing tips often. I highly recommend taking a look.

